

How Amazon has proven that iTunes is totally obsolete - matan_a
http://www.zdnet.com/blog/diy-it/how-amazon-has-proven-that-itunes-is-totally-obsolete/324?tag=mantle_skin;content

======
marssaxman
I still use iTunes for exactly the same job I've always used it for: playing
music. It does what I need, and while Apple always lards it up with a bunch of
new crap every time they upgrade, it's never been too difficult to figure out
how to get rid of it again. I can't really blame them for wanting to show off
their latest toys.

It's been a long time since I've looked at any other MP3 player, but last time
I checked they were all a bunch of heaving graphical abortions designed by
people who looked up to car stereos as examples of good design. iTunes at
least looks like a normal application and doesn't try to take over my machine
with bizarrely shaped windows.

